# PX4 jam problems



## dashrat77

1st post, be nice 
I bought a px4 .40 about 3 weeks ago & have always had jamming issues. at first I thought it was crappy ammo (CCI blazer), it was better with Remington ??(the yellow box of 250rds) & the other day I tried some Winchester ammo & it was really bad. The gun jams in two ways. One the round just doesnt chamber & gets stuck at about a 45 deg angle, the other way is that the round chambers, but the slide stops about 1/2inch from forward position. The second way, I usually just throw my thumb up & push the slide forward & move on. Also, it seems that the last round in the magazine always jams in the 45deg way.
The gun is cleaned after every trip to the range so I dont think dirt is an issue. I have noticed that I'm usually shooting 180gr rounds, maybe 150ish will be better?
Bottom line is that this is supposed to be a new & badass gun (twisting barrel & all) & I'm getting pissed that it's turned out so far to be a piece of junk. Maybe mine is just defective or something, I really like the gun, but it jams around 5-6 times each mag (14rd).
Gimme some insight on what y'all think.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Baldy

#1 your mag springs are junk. I know it's new but the springs are still junk. Get some new Wolff springs for the mags. #2 Sounds like your return spring is to stiff and is running the slide faster than the mag springs are getting the bullet up in position. Buy a new return spring about 2lbs lighter than what is stock. Were talking about $20.00 bucks or so. Try the mag springs first. May cure the problem if not change the return spring. Don't use +P ammo for awhile and if you do have your heavy spring with you.


----------



## noproblem5671

*Strange one*

I agree with Baldy that I could very well be a mag issue on the first one.

I have the same gun with exeption the mine is a 10 round mag to comply with California law. Have you tried both mags that were included with the gun?

I'm not sure I understand the second scenerio. Is it that the front end of the cartidge is going in correctly and the slide is not moving forward all the way? If so do you see or feel anything to indicate why it is getting hung up?

If you field strip it like you would for cleaning and look over the parts carefully do you see any issue? Any unusual wear? Any damaged or obviously out of spec parts?

I would suspect there is something funny with the barrel or the metal block that has the stud on it that slides in the angled channel on the barrel. With the gun unloaded and the mag pulled out. Try repeatly racking the slide with your hand. Is there any point when the slide moves forward that it meets resistance?


----------



## dashrat77

I agree with the possibility of an "issue" with the barrel or block because I have noticed what seems to be excessive wear to the barrel, but I've never had a gun with a rotating barrel. Also know that this is my first handgun besides the M9's I used in the Army, so I may not know what I'm talking about 
As far as the mag springs, this makes some sense, but on the other hand I have to ask why would Beretta do something so stupid? Did they have problems too or is just me? & why haven't I heard of this in any reviews?
Anyways, when I get off of work I'll see if I can take some pictures of it in the 2 positions it is jamming & also of the barrel so you can see the wear.
I appreciate the replies.
TY, Dave


----------



## Baldy

It's not unusal for a company to get some weak springs in as most do not make there own. It's a common problem with the best of .45s. What you were saying in #2 sounds like what is called a three point jam. Where the slide misses the base of the bullet and catches it about half way up. The bullet is caught between the slide,mag, and the ramp or roof of the gun. I think you will find the problem is the mag springs but a new return spring don't cost that much to have on hand. In case you need it.


----------



## dashrat77

ok guys, after trying to simulate my problem with a dummy round I've found that I've explained this wrong. 1: it seems to just be jamming in one position & 2: it's not 45deg. Sorry, to much imagination I guess. Anyways, I think I got some good pics of what it looks like while jammed. Sorry for the close-up blurr...








I just like this pic... sorry, moving on....








Hard to see, but there is some wear on the barrel.








This is what I'm looking at 3,4,5 times per mag, especially on the 14th round.
Sometimes I can put my thumb up on the back of the slide & push it forward.








Hard to see, but it looks to me that the back of the bullet isn't sliding up... kinda gets wedged.








Wear on the barrel from the block. Probably normal I guess (+/- 1400 rounds)

If your opinions stay the same I'd like to ask where I need to be shopping for these parts. I bought the Px4 @ Gander Mountain & have a Sportsman's Warehouse close by. I also have my local range which sells guns, yet last time I asked, they didnt have mags for my gun.
Also, if I do buy another mag, is there a good chance of it having the same problem? Should I stick with OEM or go aftermarket?

Thanks alot for your help so far, I'm very greatful.
-Dave


----------



## rogue007

First off, I dont know how you got to +/- 1400rds when you can barely go through a single mag.............:smt119 




Your extractor might be bent a little by not letting the rim of the bullet to get into position.




Send it to Beretta they will fix it up right.


----------



## Baldy

Make sure things are clean around the extracor and there are no burrs on it. You say your troubles start at round 14 and I say your mag springs are shot. You can try http://www.midwayusa.com/ for whole mags and springs or go to Wolff http://www.gunsprings.com/Resources/welcomeNOF.html for just the springs. If you by whole mags I would suggest Mec-Gar mags as they have been flawless in my guns. You can get them at Midway. Good luck.


----------



## bangbang

Before you drop another $40 in springs into this gun, call Beretta. See if they can send you the springs for free.

Do gun manufacturers pay for the inbound shipping in a warranty repair scenario?

If not, try to get them to send the springs to you instead of having you send them the gun. If a new set of springs does not fix the gun, then send it in.

Many here have told you that the factory spring are crap. That may be true, but they should still function properly. If not, Beretta needs to recall their PX4s and issue a new set of springs...at least, that is how I see it.


----------



## jason0007

dashrat77 said:


> 1st post, be nice
> I bought a px4 .40 about 3 weeks ago & have always had jamming issues. at first I thought it was crappy ammo (CCI blazer), it was better with Remington ??(the yellow box of 250rds) & the other day I tried some Winchester ammo & it was really bad. The gun jams in two ways. One the round just doesnt chamber & gets stuck at about a 45 deg angle, the other way is that the round chambers, but the slide stops about 1/2inch from forward position. The second way, I usually just throw my thumb up & push the slide forward & move on. Also, it seems that the last round in the magazine always jams in the 45deg way.
> The gun is cleaned after every trip to the range so I dont think dirt is an issue. I have noticed that I'm usually shooting 180gr rounds, maybe 150ish will be better?
> Bottom line is that this is supposed to be a new & badass gun (twisting barrel & all) & I'm getting pissed that it's turned out so far to be a piece of junk. Maybe mine is just defective or something, I really like the gun, but it jams around 5-6 times each mag (14rd).
> Gimme some insight on what y'all think.
> Thanks,
> Dave


i have a px4 9mm....hasn't jammed once..
did u buy it new?


----------



## dashrat77

ok guys, thanks for the help. I will inspect/clean the extractor & buy new aftermarket mags first (I want more anyways) if that doesnt work I'll contact Beretta & go from there.

Thanks again for the help.
-Dave

BTW, thanks for the links. If anyone has more links pertaining to the Px4 that will be usefull to me feel free to post them.


----------



## noproblem5671

*The pics*

The jamming more on round 14 sure sounds like a weak mag spring, but I think maybe there is more to it. The tension on the spring is going to be the lightest on the last round because the spring is decompressed.

There is something off about the gun if it gets jambed the way you are showing. The extractor could be the issue. Look it over carefully and maybe take it appart and slip a round under the extractor to make sure there is enough clearance between the extractor and the breach face for the lip of the case to fit properly. I don't know why I saying this here, but don't ever put a round in the chamber and then try to close the slide over it. That is a good way to destroy an extractor.

Some guns jamb easier than others when the slide doesn't move forward with the right speed and force. On my PX4 it feeds without fail. If I had a round in the position you show in the picture the slide would push the round the rest of the way into the chamber without fail. Most of the time even just slowly easing the slide for forward will strip a round and get into the chamber without a hitch. Moving the slide to slowly is a recipe for a jamb on many guns which is fine since there isn't much need to do that anyway.

If there nothing else wrong that you can see I would load a mag with 10 rounds or so and try repeatedly chambering the first round. As in put in the mag and then chamber a round, then pull the mag put the round back in, insert the mag and chamber the round again. You can do it manually, no need to fire. Just make sure you release the slide cleanly. Dropping the slide stop with your thumb rather than letting go with your fingers can insure that. You can use that snap cap for this if you wish.

If doing that doesn't reproduce the problem then I'd say it is a problem with the mag springs.

My only other question would be if you have the gun unloaded and you pull the slide back so that the slide stop will engage and then drop the slide stop with your thumb does the slide move forward quickly and firmly? If it is operating normally it should happen in the blink of an eye.

In any case time to call Beretta and see what they have to say. It never hurts to know what the problem is before you call, but unless it is a mag issue or a recoil srping issue it isn't going to be anything you'd be advised to fix yourself.


----------



## voodoo90-two

dashrat77,
You might want to take a look over at the Beretta forum. A member over there just had the same problems at the range with his brothers Px4, FTE's, FTF's, etc. I would not spend a dime, send it back to Beretta for repairs. If this is your carry weapon, these problems are totally unacceptable. You must have 100% reliability and trust in your carry weapon.


----------



## dashrat77

thanks for the advice.
this is not a carry weapon. I just like to kill alot of paper at the range 

BTW. I got new brushes & re-cleaned & inspected around the extractor. Nothing unusual that I can see, but I'll take it back to the range before I take steps of dealing with Beretta.
I guess I'm procrastinating, but who wants to send a fairly new gun to service? Wish I could just exchange it at the retailer.


----------



## Dreadnought

I don't see how many rounds you have through the gun already.
First off, did you clean the magazines themselves? There can be a lot of gunk in there that will slow down or bind the mag followers. Clean them out, leaving as little lubricant in them as possible. The springs on the PX4 mags are usually pretty stiff. I have not seen anybody have these kinds of problems over on the Beretta forum with a PX4. You must have the proper lube on the gun itself. The really blurry pictures you posted don't help. You need a good quality grease on the rotating cam on the barrel and on the lugs of the cam block. The slide rails need a good quality gun oil, though the grease works just as well. Berettas like to run on the "wet" side of lubrication, the only time I had problems was with a friend's that was dry. 
I would not feign holding the springs culprit.


----------



## voodoo90-two

Dreadnought:

Beretta forum:
Thread: Px4 trouble at the range
By: Avalanche3319
Date: 3-4-2007
Time: 05:15 P.M.


----------



## Mech31002

Has anyone had or heard of issues with the px4 storm compact not reloading correctly. When I shoot the slide comes back and gets caught on the hammer. No feeding issues, if I hit the slide release it goes forward and loads fine. I have even messed with it unloaded and it actually pushes the hammer down when th slide slides back. Don't want to file it down. This shouldnt happen on a gun only 6 months old and less than 500 rounds through it. Any ideas or read anything about this before??


----------



## Craigh

Mech31002 said:


> Has anyone had or heard of issues with the px4 storm compact not reloading correctly. When I shoot the slide comes back and gets caught on the hammer. No feeding issues, if I hit the slide release it goes forward and loads fine. I have even messed with it unloaded and it actually pushes the hammer down when th slide slides back. Don't want to file it down. This shouldnt happen on a gun only 6 months old and less than 500 rounds through it. Any ideas or read anything about this before??


You might wish to start a new thread. You replied to a thread that is 11 years old and probably long since resolved. Most will notice the date and ignore the replies. Maybe not, but I'd start a new thread.


----------



## Luca

dashrat77 said:


> I agree with the possibility of an "issue" with the barrel or block because I have noticed what seems to be excessive wear to the barrel, but I've never had a gun with a rotating barrel. Also know that this is my first handgun besides the M9's I used in the Army, so I may not know what I'm talking about  As far as the mag springs, this makes some sense, but on the other hand I have to ask why would Beretta do something so stupid? Did they have problems too or is just me? & why haven't I heard of this in any reviews? Anyways, when I get off of work I'll see if I can take some pictures of it in the 2 positions it is jamming & also of the barrel so you can see the wear. I appreciate the replies. TY, Dave


 Yes I have the same issue ( only with one magazine of the two that came with the gun). Very possible that the faulty magazine has a weaker spring. Will try this solution.


----------

